# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آیا معافم تا 96 ومجاز شرکت در کنکور 96 هستم؟

## hamed_habibi

دوستان یعنی معافمتا 96 ومجاز شرکت در کنکور 96 هستم...94 هم کنکور دادم...1درسم از پیش دارم نظر بدید...فایل پیوست 46502

----------


## drmoslem

> دوستان یعنی معافمتا 96 ومجاز شرکت در کنکور 96 هستم...94 هم کنکور دادم...1درسم از پیش دارم نظر بدید...


پسر اون کد ملی رو لاک بگیر سو استفاده میکنن مافیای کنکور:troll (4):

----------


## JavADiiI74

> پسر اون کد ملی رو لاک بگیر سو استفاده میکنن مافیای کنکور:troll (4):


چرا بچه مردمو میترسونی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## drmoslem

> دوستان یعنی معافمتا 96 ومجاز شرکت در کنکور 96 هستم...94 هم کنکور دادم...1درسم از پیش دارم نظر بدید...فایل پیوست 46502


نگران نباش خوب بخونی حله رقیب های سر سخت زیاد داری 
توکل بر خدا و تلاش و خلاقیت

----------


## alirezasavary

> دوستان یعنی معافمتا 96 ومجاز شرکت در کنکور 96 هستم...94 هم کنکور دادم...1درسم از پیش دارم نظر بدید...فایل پیوست 46502


با توجه به این برگه شما تا شهریور ماه(بخاطر اینکه میدونن توی تابستون کنکوره)سال 96 معافیت تحصیلی داری و تا شهریور 96 فرصت داری دفترچه خدمــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــت مقد ـــــــــــــــــُس سربازی :Yahoo (20):  رو ارسال کنی
اما سعی کن بچسبی به کنکور 95 داداش هنوز توی وسط راه هستیم......
موفق باشی

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداشم خوب خوندم تا الان اما من فقط تک رقمی میخوام عقده بچگیمه...امثالم نمیتونم سال 96 باترمیم وفرصت بیشتر قطعا میتونم

----------

